# Pollinated WiFi x WiFi OG



## OGKushman (Mar 24, 2022)

I couldn’t find my pollen brush so I used tweezers to hold the banana/male flower in the middle of a week 4 nug and used a micro tip scissor to cut it in half. Then I simply drug the banana half over the pistil’s hairs very softly. I could see the pollen exploding out of the banana. When I was done I set the banana in the bud.
I’ll report back in a week or 2 with pictures of the hair change (if any) and then again in 6 weeks when I harvest.


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 25, 2022)

The hairs definitely look pollinated


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 25, 2022)

Nice


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2022)

These 2 are not pollinated


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2022)

These 2 received pollen.

curly orange hairs starting to show. Clearly something has happened.



I


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 30, 2022)

Resin production reduced on leaf and pistil surfaces, hairs darkening, I hope It worked I have no more of this pollen. 






Non pollinated nug on the same plant.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## OGKushman (Apr 18, 2022)

Wonder if I can cut a nug off yet. 

I mean, I wonder if the seeds are done in 3 weeks or 6?


----------



## Bubba (Apr 18, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Resin production reduced on leaf and pistil surfaces, hairs darkening, I hope It worked I have no more of this pollen. View attachment 292000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


When I made seeds last, very little pollen, had my doubts. Seeds seeds everywhere. A little pollen goes a long way.

Bubba


----------



## Bubba (Apr 18, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Wonder if I can cut a nug off yet.
> 
> I mean, I wonder if the seeds are done in 3 weeks or 6?


I could see dark seeds breaking through their covers...

Bubba


----------



## pute (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 18, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Wonder if I can cut a nug off yet.
> 
> I mean, I wonder if the seeds are done in 3 weeks or 6?


I would harvest those buds when you harvest the rest of the plant. You want the seeds to mature. It would suck to have pollinated the buds and find you didn’t give them enough time. As Bubba said, you will see dark seeds peaking out of their sheath. As an FYI- pollen will get everywhere including buds you didn’t intend to pollinate. That stuff floats around pretty good. Or maybe that was just my experience. Turned off my fans and lights, used a brush and even misted the un-pollinated buds to try to kill any ‘overspray’. The buds I pollinated had a lot of seeds and the others had just a few, some not any.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I would harvest those buds when you harvest the rest of the plant. You want the seeds to mature. It would suck to have pollinated the buds and find you didn’t give them enough time. As Bubba said, you will see dark seeds peaking out of their sheath. As an FYI- pollen will get everywhere including buds you didn’t intend to pollinate. That stuff floats around pretty good. Or maybe that was just my experience. Turned off my fans and lights, used a brush and even misted the un-pollinated buds to try to kill any ‘overspray’. The buds I pollinated had a lot of seeds and the others had just a few, some not any.


I used only 2 bananas on 4 nugs. All fans turned off for 15 min, slow movements, I cut the banana inside a hair bunch and watched the pollen go mobile. I don’t see a single seed poking out, but I pollinated the nugs when they were at their first set of calyxes. So it’s possible any seeds are in the center of the nug now. I’ve poked around a tad and looked and don’t see anything yet.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 18, 2022)

The male flowers usually show before the female flowers and in nature the buds ripen over the flowering weeks. It sounds like you did it right but I still think letting the pollinated buds ripen would be a good strategy. As a bonus, you can smoke the buds after you de-seed them. Ahoy! There’s trichomes in them thar buds!


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 18, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> The male flowers usually show before the female flowers and in nature the buds ripen over the flowering weeks. It sounds like you did it right but I still think letting the pollinated buds ripen would be a good strategy. As a bonus, you can smoke the buds after you de-seed them. Ahoy! There’s trichomes in them thar buds!


I harvested the one tiny flower with maybe one viable banana that I saw last crop and saved it until this run. I’ve had mediocre luck selfing this plant, but all you need is 1 for the next generation


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 18, 2022)

By selfing, do you mean your plant has both male and female flowers? That is a hermaphrodite.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 19, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> By selfing, do you mean your plant has both male and female flowers? That is a hermaphrodite.


I can make any cannabis plant give me flowers. Whether they are viable or not is a different story but every single pure female can be forced to shoot out a couple nanners. It’s how you get from f1 to s2.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 20, 2022)

I may have not read enough of the thread or your other threads. I didn’t know you were using rodelization to produce seeds. My bad…


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I may have not read enough of the thread or your other threads. I didn’t know you were using rodelization to produce seeds. My bad…


You are a smart old fogey lol

Stress is the number one producer of seeds. Woah, maybe that’s why we called seedy weed - stress… Nah we weren’t _that_ smart.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

like oldfogey8 said , wait until the plant is ready to harvest for ripe seeds

good luck and it sounds like a killer hybrid


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> like oldfogey8 said , wait until the plant is ready to harvest for ripe seeds
> 
> good luck and it sounds like a killer hybrid


Oh I was kiddin about cutting early. The nugs are smokeable but I wouldn’t risk immature seeds for a dank bowl. 

I wouldn’t call it a hybrid though it’s been selfed 3 times now and is identical every time. I’m kind of an idiot for planting the seeds every time  they were for emergencies! But now I know I’m far past the s1 nothing can change it now but the introduction of pollen from another strain.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Oh I was kiddin about cutting early. The nugs are smokeable but I wouldn’t risk immature seeds for a dank bowl.
> 
> I wouldn’t call it a hybrid though it’s been selfed 3 times now and is identical every time. I’m kind of an idiot for planting the seeds every time  they were for emergencies! But now I know I’m far past the s1 nothing can change it now but the introduction of pollen from another strain.




thanks for explain the hybrid part

but yeah , those are poly hybrids for sure , nothing like landrace sativas from Mexico or Columbian highlands 

but you know that already lol

have you ever tried to re-veg that girl?

I had a herijuana plant that I kept going for over a year and I have read of plants being re-vegged for a few years if not longer


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> thanks for explain the hybrid part
> 
> but yeah , those are poly hybrids for sure , nothing like landrace sativas from Mexico or Columbian highlands
> 
> ...


I’ve been running this exact strain a decade. 3rd mom is about 5 years old.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

time for a new mom but I just can’t kill her


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

Brother , I am in awe!


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Brother , I am in awe!


I can’t take all the credit. Most of the hard work was done around 2010 from OGRaskal. I kept it alive and selfed it a bunch. If I could I would enter contests with it. It’s that good. It’s literally the best weed I’ve ever had. But I just don’t grow that much to be able to submit enough to enter a “cup.”


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

awesome pedigree on that Wifi 

I have some White seeds and some Triangle OG that maybe I should cross them?


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> I can’t take all the credit. Most of the hard work was done around 2010 from OGRaskal. I kept it alive and selfed it a bunch. If I could I would enter contests with it. It’s that good. It’s literally the best weed I’ve ever had. But I just don’t grow that much to be able to submit enough to enter a “cup.”





OGRaskal , say , I have heard that name before…


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

Teaser shots


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> awesome pedigree on that Wifi
> 
> I have some White seeds and some Triangle OG that maybe I should cross them?


The white was crossed with the fire to make the wifi. Now I had a lot of the original og from the inland empire from 2000+ It’s basically all I’ve smoked since I found it. I have seen a LOT of freaking crosses. Some really good ones too like SFV diesel. But after -2005 the original OG seemed to disappear. Then raskal came out with a bunch he had been saving and brought it back. A friend of mine bought some. I was growing this strain I crossed and even got in a magazine and on a poster, grew it for years, and my buddy comes to me with a clone and said you need this back in your life.

Long story short I don’t even have my strain anymore. A lot more have come and gone too since. I decided a while back that this was the best thing that I would ever get my hands on. The potency potential was maxed out at around 30%. We aren’t going to make cannabis much more “sappier” then that in my humble narrow opinion. The Og_ always _does the job and if you get carried away it’ll carry you away    haha

The lemon skunk x og#18 I crossed was great. Over 1% total weight was lemonene. But to be honest it made your fingers, lips, and lungs black lmao. It was toxic.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

you may find this interesting
Or maybe you already heard it?


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 20, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> you may find this interesting
> Or maybe you already heard it?



2 hours podcast is a lot. What’d they say? Hindu afghan? Ocean Grown? Original gangsta haha I remember the long discussions even here about the origin.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 20, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> 2 hours podcast is a lot. What’d they say? Hindu afghan? Ocean Grown? Original gangsta haha I remember the long discussions even here about the origin.





hahahahhahha!

yeah , I will try and provide some Cliff Notes here in a bit. ….ppp


----------



## homegrower (Apr 21, 2022)

why are people so stuck up? I asked about cross-breeding & some off incident that no one acted like they didn't have before which was very common in cannabis growth, I CAME IN JUST TO TEST YOU, PEOPLE, This was only a trial period to see if you know what you're doing? YOU FAILED ON HOW TO GROW CANNABIS JUST LIKE SPIDERFARMER FORUMS, how does it make you feel? pretty dumb if you ask me, this was the result you gave me on a common issue& they acted like babies


----------



## homegrower (Apr 21, 2022)

Bubba said:


> When I made seeds last, very little pollen, had my doubts. Seeds seeds everywhere. A little pollen goes a long way.
> 
> Bubba


just like mine,


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 21, 2022)

homegrower said:


> why are people so stuck up? I asked about cross-breeding & some off incident that no one acted like they didn't have before which was very common in cannabis growth, I CAME IN JUST TO TEST YOU, PEOPLE, This was only a trial period to see if you know what you're doing? YOU FAILED ON HOW TO GROW CANNABIS JUST LIKE SPIDERFARMER FORUMS, how does it make you feel? pretty dumb if you ask me, this was the result you gave me on a common issue& they acted like babies





people,are usually stuck up because they are immature

so where did you ask about cross breeding and some off incident when you only have 2 Posts?

test you people?…..what kind of a test?

to see if we know what we are doing?…..what makes you think we don’t know what we are doing?

failed?….dude , what the hay are you smoking?

anyway , when you come down please stop by the New Members Thread and introduce yourself in a proper manner , don’t be so stuck up


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 21, 2022)

I'm betting it's a bot logging IP addresses.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 21, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> 2 hours podcast is a lot. What’d they say? Hindu afghan? Ocean Grown? Original gangsta haha I remember the long discussions even here about the origin.






so yeah , the person who discovered OG Kush was a man named Matt who along with a couple other people who bought a bag of krippy weed in Florida back in 1991 and they found a few seeds in a bud

they grew out the seeds and found the OG Kush

they took the plant from Florida to California and sold a couple of clones to OregonKid who also sold clones , sold one to my friend Ghost who also sent out clones to different people 

Matt claims that the majority of Kush plants out there originated from the one he brought up from Florida in 1991

strains like the San Fernando Kush , Tahoe Kush , etc etc are all OG kush

OG stands for Original Grown , the one from 1991 , according to Matt

ive talked to Ghost and he also confirms Matt’s story

so there ya have it Folks , the true origins of the Original Grown Kush


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 21, 2022)

homegrower said:


> why are people so stuck up? I asked about cross-breeding & some off incident that no one acted like they didn't have before which was very common in cannabis growth, I CAME IN JUST TO TEST YOU, PEOPLE, This was only a trial period to see if you know what you're doing? YOU FAILED ON HOW TO GROW CANNABIS JUST LIKE SPIDERFARMER FORUMS, how does it make you feel? pretty dumb if you ask me, this was the result you gave me on a common issue& they acted like babies


Just curious on why you would say we are stuck up here and don’t know what we are doing? Testing you people? What the heck?  I’ve been on MP for my last three grows and would have not done so well with my grow or confidence had it not been for this group.  Good and not so good advice sometimes but certainly enough information to make a better decision every time I needed to.  I don’t understand why you would come in like a bull with an insulting attitude like you have towards folks you haven’t even given a chance. Maybe you need to look in the mirror…
I’m just saying’…


----------



## Bubba (Apr 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Just curious on why you would say we are stuck up here and don’t know what we are doing? Testing you people? What the heck?  I’ve been on MP for my last three grows and would have not done so well with my grow or confidence had it not been for this group.  Good and not so good advice sometimes but certainly enough information to make a better decision every time I needed to.  I don’t understand why you would come in like a bull with an insulting attitude like you have towards folks you haven’t even given a chance. Maybe you need to look in the mirror…
> I’m just saying’…


Jealous trolls with nothing to offer but insults. Wah.

Bubba


----------



## homegrower (Apr 21, 2022)

not really, but I've been through a lot of forums but the test was about their knowledge on a lot which applies here as well, telling them what could be the problem which from what I have seen over the yrs, you can have a symptom on leaves showing an issue but come on here get 200 answers, some are basic


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 21, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Jealous trolls with nothing to offer but insults. Wah.
> 
> Bubba


I don’t even get that... nothing better to do?


----------



## homegrower (Apr 21, 2022)

Bubba said:


> Jealous trolls with nothing to offer but insults. Wah.
> 
> Bubba


ever been on spider farmer? you got a lot of them. the reason I was kind of shocked whether someone on here or the other try to sabotage & ended up looking like this


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 21, 2022)

homegrower said:


> not really, but I've been through a lot of forums but the test was about their knowledge on a lot which applies here as well, telling them what could be the problem which from what I have seen over the yrs, you can have a symptom on leaves showing an issue but come on here get 200 answers, some are basic


If you have such great experience and ability to test everyone, why not jump in with a helpful attitude instead. We are all here to help each other and there are a lot of opinions for sure but that’s not a bad thing. These topics usually bring on good conversations with folks like you that could possibly add some quality information to the conversation. We all make our own decisions on what to do at the end and learn by our experiences for our next grow. I’ve seen other forums also that were not so organized and calm as this one and a lot of bad attitudes and found myself looking elsewhere for help. Could be, you may even learn a thing or two here starting with controlling your manners in a new group.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 21, 2022)

homegrower said:


> ever been on spider farmer? you got a lot of them. the reason I was kind of shocked whether someone on here or the other try to sabotage & ended up looking like this


We're not on the Spider Farmer forum, and you haven't asked anyone questions or received any advice that could remotely be considered sabotage or even bad advise to fail your imagined test. And no, you don't get two hundred opinions here. Sometimes you're lucky to get two.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 21, 2022)

homegrower said:


> why are people so stuck up? I asked about cross-breeding & some off incident that no one acted like they didn't have before which was very common in cannabis growth, I CAME IN JUST TO TEST YOU, PEOPLE, This was only a trial period to see if you know what you're doing? YOU FAILED ON HOW TO GROW CANNABIS JUST LIKE SPIDERFARMER FORUMS, how does it make you feel? pretty dumb if you ask me, this was the result you gave me on a common issue& they acted like babies


I looked for previous posts. I see none. You have 4 posts all on this thread starting with your rant about not being helped. Did you remember to hit the ‘Post reply’ when you started your supposed thread? Blaming others for mistakes made by one’s self is petty and disingenuous. You are unlikely to get any help now. I certainly would not want to take the blame for ruining someone’s plants. Yours look awful. Probably unsmokable. Good luck to you…


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 21, 2022)

homegrower said:


> not really, but I've been through a lot of forums but the test was about their knowledge on a lot which applies here as well, telling them what could be the problem which from what I have seen over the yrs, you can have a symptom on leaves showing an issue but come on here get 200 answers, some are basic


Why the fk did you pick my thread to post your nonsense. If you were anyone important I’d feel honored.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 21, 2022)

oldfogey8 said:


> I looked for previous posts. I see none. You have 4 posts all on this thread starting with your rant about not being helped. Did you remember to hit the ‘Post reply’ when you started your supposed thread? Blaming others for mistakes made by one’s self is petty and disingenuous. You are unlikely to get any help now. I certainly would not want to take the blame for ruining someone’s plants. Yours look awful. Probably unsmokable. Good luck to you…


I’m more optimistic about you getting help here @homegrower. I would definitely help you if I could or at least turn you on to someone here I know could help you. This is the perfect time to turn over a new cannabis leaf and start over. What exactly did you need help with anyway?  I was unable to find your question In any thread but I’m not that great in searching on here yet. Why don’t you introduce yourself and tell us what you are growing. And don’t make me use my Mom voice here…


----------



## homegrower (Apr 21, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I’m more optimistic about you getting help here @homegrower. I would definitely help you if I could or at least turn you on to someone here I know could help you. This is the perfect time to turn over a new cannabis leaf and start over. What exactly did you need help with anyway?  I was unable to find your question In any thread but I’m not that great in searching on here yet. Why don’t you introduce yourself and tell us what you are growing. And don’t make me use my Mom voice here…


During the beginning of this issue, about 6 weeks ago, they''re started budding, I showed pictures  made a new forum about the issue, someone mentioned something but mentioning cutting off the main cola which wasn't a good idea, a week went by nothing, you got the message like another just mentioned on another forum, We can always start over, we can forget about that & move on, I apologize for acting like that, some of you were like *** I didn't even say anything, lol,, I'm sure We can always start over, yes mommy, lol ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 21, 2022)

homegrower said:


> During the beginning of this issue, about 6 weeks ago, they''re started budding, I showed pictures  made a new forum about the issue, someone mentioned something but mentioning cutting off the main cola which wasn't a good idea, a week went by nothing, you got the message like another just mentioned on another forum, We can always start over, we can forget about that & move on, I apologize for acting like that, some of you were like *** I didn't even say anything, lol,, I'm sure We can always start over, yes mommy, lol ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


Are you 15?


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 21, 2022)

Brother HG,,,, if you dont calm your ass down with all the smartass bullshit you wont be here long. 

If your not happy with this Site,, move the fk on. If you want to start over,,then chill the fk out ,,,and act like you have some manners. 
There are lots of great growers here who can help you but they are not going to take your shit. Trolls dont last long here,,i make sure of that. If you want to stay then lets move on,,if you dont,,than let me know and i will help you move on.


----------



## CrashMagnet (Apr 21, 2022)

Time to return to the original topic here. I'm still in awe of the 5 year old mother plant.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 21, 2022)

CrashMagnet said:


> Time to return to the original topic here. I'm still in awe of the 5 year old mother plant.


Wait until you find out there’s twins, and they have both been in 4” rockwool blocks the whole time. 

they sure are ugly plants that could use a manicure but they sure like to live. Killing and replacing em is hard to imagine.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Apr 21, 2022)

homegrower said:


> During the beginning of this issue, about 6 weeks ago, they''re started budding, I showed pictures  made a new forum about the issue, someone mentioned something but mentioning cutting off the main cola which wasn't a good idea, a week went by nothing, you got the message like another just mentioned on another forum, We can always start over, we can forget about that & move on, I apologize for acting like that, some of you were like *** I didn't even say anything, lol,, I'm sure We can always start over, yes mommy, lol ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


well than repost your question and we can talk about it. Just because one person says to do something drastic don’t mean you have to jump off the bridge too. Although I’ve experimented with a few drastic things I’ve read about in my tent just for the fun of it.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 21, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Wait until you find out there’s twins, and they have both been in 4” rockwool blocks the whole time.
> 
> they sure are ugly plants that could use a manicure but they sure like to live. Killing and replacing em is hard to imagine.


How tall are those? 5 footers? Extreme growing accomplished.


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 21, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> Are you 15?




and living in his parents basement

or he is a crackhead who is coming down

homegrower , you made a sorry first impression and you have dug yourself a hole

now get the frick out of OG’s Thread and go start your own in the Beginners Growing Forum


TWINS!

in 4” rock wool cube!?

amazing Mr OG!


----------



## joeb631a (Apr 21, 2022)

homegrower said:


> During the beginning of this issue, about 6 weeks ago, they''re started budding, I showed pictures  made a new forum about the issue, someone mentioned something but mentioning cutting off the main cola which wasn't a good idea, a week went by nothing, you got the message like another just mentioned on another forum, We can always start over, we can forget about that & move on, I apologize for acting like that, some of you were like *** I didn't even say anything, lol,, I'm sure We can always start over, yes mommy, lol ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 21, 2022)

@oldfogey8 I’d say closer to 6 but ya close enough. When they get taller I cut their head off just above the lowest active node - so long as I don’t need any clones.

If I need some clones then I usually prepare by adding one more T5 HO. Right now it’s only 1 T5 24” 6k bulb to keep them as small as possible and drinking as little as possible.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Apr 21, 2022)

OGKushman said:


> @oldfogey8 I’d say closer to 6 but ya close enough. When they get taller I cut their head off just above the lowest active node - so long as I don’t need any clones.
> 
> If I need some clones then I usually prepare by adding one more T5 HO. Right now it’s only 1 T5 24” 6k bulb to keep them as small as possible and drinking as little as possible.


Poor moms…  I have an ugly poinsettia that is 20 years old. My wife HATES it but it is a pet at this point. However, not a pet I can get nice clones off of or would clone…


----------



## bigsur51 (Apr 21, 2022)

I’m gonna try cloning some roses this year.

the video I watched made it look easy


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 21, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> I’m gonna try cloning some roses this year.
> 
> the video I watched made it look easy


 I can clone anything with roots. I have some old posts here about cloning finished nugs and getting them to give off healthy vegged shoots to clone. I also haven’t paid for a plant in a long time. Do you know how expensive jasmine is now? Ridiculous. Valencia orange, Babcock Peach, Hoss Avacado. If you tell me you have a patented plant then you’ll probably catch me stealing a node.  I just snap a piece off and take it for myself haha


----------



## OGKushman (May 5, 2022)

I’m cutting down. No seeds yet. But I have been blessed with another opportunity. The last plant, lowest nug, on a 5 foot 6-8 oz plant has a pair of haggard looking flowers. An accidental nug at the main stem too. I lollipopped that node in veg.


----------

